# Connecting solar panel to feeder



## Berryhill (Aug 27, 2012)

I have (1) UPG 6v solar panel with alligator clips and want to hook it up to a Moultrie 30 gallon tripod feeder. So, using pictures---

Can I connect the two below with this:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=3780270

(Radioshack's Enercell™ Adaptaplug™ Q)

Also, if you think the first question was stupid... Can you clip the wires from the solar panel directly to the battery posts (and it be effective) or is it necessary to use the center positive plug which is in place? 

Any assistance you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## roscoe54 (Aug 27, 2012)

Solar panel on my BossBuck feeder connects directly to my rechargeable battery.


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a moultrie that looks exactly like yours and I have the solar charger clipped directly to the battery. It's been out for about 2 months and it still reads 100% battery.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 27, 2012)

Solar panels actually drain batterys at night but much less than they produce during the day assuming you have it facing the "average" daylight.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 27, 2012)

You will be glad you did this. I have them on all my feeders that are not in the woods


----------



## Berryhill (Aug 29, 2012)

I was able to use Radio Shack's Enercell™ Adaptaplug™ Q to connect the feeder and panel above. I'm hearing that connecting the solar panel directly to the battery terminals will cause the battery to be less efficient. I will setup two feeders, one mentioned as above and the other with panels hooked directly to terminals and see if there is any longevity difference.


----------



## kickers (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd like to know if it worked ???????
Especially at night.....  Seams that without a battery to store power it would not work.......
I would think you would have to have a battery and a solar panel or a solar panel with a buit in battery.
I used the Moultrie Solar Camera Power Panel Pack for 12V Compatible Trail Cameras with my trail camera. See link below...
http://www.amazon.com/Moultrie-Digital-Camera-Power-Panel/dp/B001DEZ26Y/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_cp_13

And just a regular solar panel with a 6volt battery with my feeder.


----------



## littlenorth (Aug 29, 2012)

1) centre of barrel plug is positive. The positive wire usually has a white or grey tracer or solid line. In the case of connecting a camera to the external battery, do not reverse the leads as you can damage the external port section of the camera.
2) a good quality solor panel will have a diode that prevents loss of power, by preventing a current flow from the battery back to the solar panel.
3)when there is a lot of cloud cover, over cast etc., the solar panel is useless as it needs the sun. Also solar panels have to be mounted in the open facing the direction where it gets the most sunlight. In my area, some of the farmers rely on solar panels for power for water supply, electric fence etc. Several times this lack of sunlight has caused severe problems.
Using solar panels in a high theft area lets others know something of value is in that area.


----------



## iconz23 (Aug 31, 2012)

To piggy back on this subject, does anyone know if extending the length of the wires from the panel to the battery would hurt? My feeder is in a bottom, and its about 30 yards or so to the nearest sunny area.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 31, 2012)

iconz23 said:


> To piggy back on this subject, does anyone know if extending the length of the wires from the panel to the battery would hurt? My feeder is in a bottom, and its about 30 yards or so to the nearest sunny area.


I have ran 12ft before with no problems.


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 31, 2012)

To check the output of a solar panel connect in to a volt meter. Even in the shade mine still puts out about 2 volts. So even in the wooded shady areas it will still charge a battery. A feeder only runs 1 or 2 times a day so it's not putting a big drain on a battery anyway.


----------



## RSmith (Aug 31, 2012)

When the days get shorter my charger does not keep up and you will need to change out or recharge the battery but it takes a while. I also had to run my solar panel wires down through the inside of my feeder and then the inside of the leg of the feeder because squirrels and coons would chew em up or hang off of em when I ran out of corn.


----------



## iconz23 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thx for the feedback. I'll try it where it is, If not, i do have a reel of wire i can use to extend it out.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 31, 2012)

sowega hunter said:


> To check the output of a solar panel connect in to a volt meter. Even in the shade mine still puts out about 2 volts. So even in the wooded shady areas it will still charge a battery. A feeder only runs 1 or 2 times a day so it's not putting a big drain on a battery anyway.



A 2v output will not charge a 6v battery unless the battery voltage has dropped below 2v in which case the battery would be basically stone dead.


----------



## davedirt (Sep 1, 2012)

So it would have to put out 6V with 2 amps.....correct?


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 1, 2012)

cowhornedspike said:


> A 2v output will not charge a 6v battery unless the battery voltage has dropped below 2v in which case the battery would be basically stone dead.



 My point is that it doesn't take direct sunlight to make a solar panel charge. Although it will charge faster in direct sun. Mine is putting out 11 volts in the sum, 7 volts in the shade and 2 volts almost covered.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just ordered a 6volt Moultrie solar panel and 6volt rechargeable battery to replace my dead Duracell that lasted about 4 weeks.  Have a Moultrie spin kit on bottom of a 30 gal feeder. How long have you guys been getting out of a rechargeable battery. It will be in full sun for 6 hrs per day. Another thing, the digital timer display started fading on and off, I thought it was a battery problem, but after reading other posts about Moultrie timers think it may be a bad timer issue. If that turns out to be the case, think I am going to order a new spinner kit from Texas Hunter feeders


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Mar 14, 2017)

Charging a new 6v battery for the Moultrie feeder. Installed the new battery and the feed did not work. Brought the battery home and checked the volts it was 2vdc. Hooked up the charger and it is putting out 8vdc.  Plan to charge it all night and install it tomorrow


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Mar 17, 2017)

Connected Moultrie solar panel to feeder today


----------

